# Surface preparation for FK1000



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

So , the summer ends and i am thinkin to give my car best protection for comming winter . Whats my plan ?

After i will wash and clay my car i wil use ipa wipedown to ensure that the old wax (DJ rainforest rub) is gone . After this i will use CG Ez creme with DA and black soft foam pad by speed 2 or 3 to spreed the glaze over the car . After this i will put 3 layers of FK 1000 . So , my question is ?

1. Whats the best aplication of EZ CREME by da , i mean working it into paint ? How do i know that now is the point that the glaze is worked in and i can buff it of ?

2. How many layer of EZ Creme must i give ? I was thinking about 2 layers but how long should i wait before i can layer the EZ Creme ?

3. FK aplication . I know that EZ Creme is acrilic and the FK 1000 will bond perfectly to the surface , but how long i must wait betwen the layering of FK1000 ? Lets just say first layer , then i wait 12 hours and give a second layer and after this i will wait another 12 hours and then i will give a third layer ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

two layers of FK1000p is plenty - leave a day between coats ideally. one layer of glaze will be enough imo. you'll know when to buff it off once its almost unnoticable on the paint


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

FK1000p can be layered in the same day. You apply one layer, leave it for 20mins until hazed then buff off and apply the next layer. 

Like Kev said, two layers is plenty, three would be overkill.


----------



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

Why is 3rd layer not necessary ? For exchange can i use 2 layers FK1000 and top it with FK pink paste ?


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Because you can't layer indefinitely. Some research even showed that the layer never got thicker after the first coat. Most waxes and sealant will dissolve the previous layer every time it's applied because of the strong solvents they contain, so the second layer is mostly to ensure proper coverage


----------



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

OK then and after the two layers FK1000 , can i topped it with some carnauba ? Like XXX Hardcore Paste wax from CG ?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Jozo7777 said:


> OK then and after the two layers FK1000 , can i topped it with some carnauba ? Like XXX Hardcore Paste wax from CG ?


Don´t do it since FK1000P is excellent and repells dirt very good.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If you're going to top FK1000P with anything (to refresh etc) I'd use Optimum Car Wax (OCW) - it's a great spray wax! 

Alan W


----------



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm . OK. Also i was thinkin that i will use OPTISEAL and then top it with FK1000 .

http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-de...ion/136663-what-can-i-put-over-opti-seal.html


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Jozo7777 said:


> Hmm . I have read that FK1000 can be topped by Opti-Seal let just say 2 coats ?


would have thought it would be better other way round, surely optiseal will only remove whatever was there before it:thumb:


----------



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

msb

So let just say .... i will prepare the paint surface by EZ Creme ....after that i will use 2 coats of OPTISEAL and FK 1000 2 layers on top ? How long should i wait betwen layers ?


----------



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

Also i have found this video of FABIA RS and :

Lime Prime + 2 optiseal 2coats + 1 coat FK 1000 .... and its amazing :doublesho






http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192418


----------



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

OK guys i ordered OPTISEAL and will try that combo . 

But i have another question !!!! Soon i will be working on some car and i will give 2 coats FK1000 and i will top it by carnauba wax one coat . How long should i wait betwen sealant and carnauba ?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Jozo7777 said:


> OK guys i ordered OPTISEAL and will try that combo .
> 
> But i have another question !!!! Soon i will be working on some car and i will give 2 coats FK1000 and i will top it by carnauba wax one coat . How long should i wait betwen sealant and carnauba ?


You should be okay to layer the FK1000 after about 20 minutes but to be honest I wouldn't be putting a layer of wax on top as it's a fine LSP on it's own.

Also one more thing are you going to use Lime Prime before the Optiseal? If so I think the oils in the LP might have an effect on how well the Optiseal bonds?


----------



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

IanG said:


> Also one more thing are you going to use Lime Prime before the Optiseal?


No, the glaze will be EZ Creme from Chemical Guys and its acrylic :thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

I prefer to just stick to one LSP, not this layered by that layered by that.

2x fk1000p thats it


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

The carlack twins NSC and LLS and then 2 coats of FK1000p and you will have a great finish and protection and great beading will last long into the winter months.


----------



## Jozo7777 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> The carlack twins NSC and LLS and then 2 coats of FK1000p and you will have a great finish and protection and great beading will last long into the winter months.


Wow this also look great :argie: . Tell me more about this ?

I will polish the surface with NSC and after that i seal it with LLS and how long should i wait before i apply the FK1000 ?


----------

